# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Apple builds a black cube-shaped store - muslims offended

## Flagg

Designer: "Hey, we shape it as a black cube"
Architect: "Sure thing, its gonna be catchy"


http://news.com.com/2300-1041_3-6061620-1.html

http://news.com.com/5208-1041-0.html...92162&start=-1

Yes this is prolly going to get closed but I dunno about everyone else but im just getting a little tired of Muslims being offended by 99% of everything else. I mean it's JUST a building! Not everything we do in the West is designed with the sole intention of pissing someone else off!

----------


## Flagg

YOu can sort of see how the Muslims could be offended by this but then, I'm not going to defend them on this. There's only so many times a certain group can cry out in indignation before everyone just stops caring about anything they say.

----------


## Kale

> YOu can sort of see how the Muslims could be offended by this but then, I'm not going to defend them on this. There's only so many times a certain group can cry out in indignation* before everyone just stops caring about anything they say*.


I never cared  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## outofthebox

this is the new start of the apple muslim radicals....so you have apple zealots, known for being extremists and then add aggravated muslim culture...sounds like a great combination

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Jesus some people are just to damn touchy.

----------


## RA

The more offended they get the more I like it

----------


## SVTMuscle*

I'm offended the fact that they killed 2,500+ innocent americans

----------


## JohnboyF

here we go....

----------


## biglouie250

so stupid. can we just bomb mecca already?????

----------


## JohnboyF

> so stupid. can we just bomb mecca already?????


WOW easy there...  :1hifu:

----------


## gixxerboy1

What arent muslims offended by?

----------


## Flagg

> What arent muslims offended by?


I said this once, it was to do with The World Cup offending muslims and I got flamed for it.

----------


## biglouie250

> WOW easy there...



sorry chief. im just so damn PO'd that some nut jobs ruin your faith. and in the same way i want to ruin the faith by having the U.S. nuke mecca and inprison all muslims. im all for the machiavelli approach. the ends justify the means.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I said this once, it was to do with The World Cup offending muslims and I got flamed for it.


I know it can be taken that way. But in all seriousness what doesn't offend them? It seems like if it doesn't go along with their beliefs the are offended.

I know its not all Muslims but it really does seem like its the majority

----------


## Carlos_E

> Designer: "Hey, we shape it as a black cube"
> Architect: "Sure thing, its gonna be catchy"
> 
> 
> http://news.com.com/2300-1041_3-6061620-1.html
> 
> http://news.com.com/5208-1041-0.html...92162&start=-1
> 
> Yes this is prolly going to get closed but I dunno about everyone else but im just getting a little tired of Muslims being offended by 99% of everything else. I mean it's JUST a building! Not everything we do in the West is designed with the sole intention of pissing someone else off!


You have the entire story wrong. The Apple cube is not Black. It's see through glass. The black paper was on the glass when the store was constructed.



_"MEMRI is not suggesting that the Apple store is offensive, they merely cite "an Islamic Web site." Their function is to translate existing news reports from Arabic, not endorse or agree with those reports."_

One web site said it. It does not mean all Muslims feel that way.

----------


## Carlos_E

> so stupid. can we just bomb mecca already?????





> sorry chief. im just so damn PO'd that some nut jobs ruin your faith. and in the same way i want to ruin the faith by having the U.S. nuke mecca and inprison all muslims. im all for the machiavelli approach. the ends justify the means.


Your posts were reported as offensive. You need to chill. If someone came in here and said "nuke the entire US and imprison all Christians" you'd have a fit.

----------


## JohnboyF

edited..

----------


## Carlos_E

This is a silly thread. You guys are getting all heated over what 1 web site said.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Another thing they should keep in mind, this is a predominately christian based country founded by white christian beliefed europeans, not muslim beliefed middle easterns. people need to remember that and not get offended because this country isnt built around them

----------


## Carlos_E

I'm not White. I guess I don't belong in this country.

----------


## Phreak101

> I'm not White. I guess I don't belong in this country.



Yeah, go back to Africa Carlos.  :Icon Rolleyes:   :LOL:

----------


## biglouie250

> Your posts were reported as offensive. You need to chill. If someone came in here and said "nuke the entire US and imprison all Christians" you'd have a fit.



thats offensive lol? everyone has their right to their opinions(maybe not on here) but i respect that. if someone said that, well thats cool......

----------


## biglouie250

> I'm not White. I guess I don't belong in this country.



cmon no one said that. dont jump to that.

----------


## Flagg

So I got the colour wrong, sheesh that doesn't mean i got the WHOLE STORY wrong!

----------


## scriptfactory

> Another thing they should keep in mind, this is a predominately christian based country founded *by white christian beliefed europeans*, not muslim beliefed middle easterns. people need to remember that and not get offended because this country isnt built around them


You are an idiot. This is a multi-cultural nation, not a "white christian" only nation. This nation was stolen from the Native Americans so maybe we should only follow their beliefs.

BTW, Muslims are easily offended and their beliefs should be respected. That doesn't mean everyone should bow down to them, this being a free country and all.

----------


## JohnboyF

Just to mention. The Kabba is God's house. Built for him we pray to wards it. Thus if it was a black box. IMO they have all right to get pissed off. But since the story was false as orignally posted no need to piss in the wind.

----------


## Logan13

> *What arent muslims offended by?*


1) the killing of non-muslims.

2) the radical sect of their own religion

I'm so tired of hearing about Muslims...........

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> You are an idiot. This is a multi-cultural nation, *not a "white christian" only nation.* This nation was stolen from the Native Americans so maybe we should only follow their beliefs.
> 
> BTW, Muslims are easily offended and their beliefs should be respected. That doesn't mean everyone should bow down to them, this being a free country and all.


I didnt say that, what i said was that this country was founded by those type of men.

----------


## biglouie250

> You are an idiot. This is a multi-cultural nation, not a "white christian" only nation. This nation was stolen from the Native Americans so maybe we should only follow their beliefs.
> 
> BTW, Muslims are easily offended and their beliefs should be respected. That doesn't mean everyone should bow down to them, this being a free country and all.



dude calm down, now its a multi cultural nation. it was founded by white christian farmers. that is fact. ben franklin, george washington, thomas paine, john hancock, john adams, were all white. its not racist or offensive to state historical FACT. and the native american arguement is old and stupid. should we give germany back to the barbarians or huns? should the eutruscians get back italy? forget this democratic iraq, the sumarians rightfully deserve iraq.

----------


## scriptfactory

> dude calm down, now its a multi cultural nation. it was founded by white christian farmers. that is fact. ben franklin, george washington, thomas paine, john hancock, john adams, were all white. its not racist or offensive to state historical FACT. and the native american arguement is old and stupid. should we give germany back to the barbarians or huns? should the eutruscians get back italy? forget this democratic iraq, the sumarians rightfully deserve iraq.


No, what's offensive is what he stated afterwards.



> people need to remember that and not get offended because this country isnt built around them


This country was built around racist white Christians so people shouldn't get offended by the things that happen here? That doesn't even make any sense and it shouldn't have been brought into the discussion.

----------


## biglouie250

> No, what's offensive is what he stated afterwards.
> 
> This country was built around racist white Christians so people shouldn't get offended by the things that happen here? That doesn't even make any sense and it shouldn't have been brought into the discussion.



ok ok, then who cares if they are offended? let them be offended, if something is actually done in response to their sensitivity then that is when we have the problem. US business is secular, if they dont like the shape of the apple store they need to grow up and quit acting like frigging babies.

----------


## biglouie250

> Your posts were reported as offensive.



in the new AR what does that actually mean? not trying to be funny but is it 3 strikes your out like california or is it like points on a drivers license? can i take a defensive posting course and reduce my points?

----------


## scriptfactory

> ok ok, *then who cares if they are offended*? let them be offended, if something is actually done in response to their sensitivity then that is when we have the problem. US business is secular, if they dont like the shape of the apple store they need to grow up and quit acting like frigging babies.


I actually agree with this statement! That wasn't my point. It wasn't the fact that he said people shouldn't be offended, it was the reason he gave WHY they shouldn't be. The reason was irrelevant and really shouldn't have been brought up...

----------


## biglouie250

> I actually agree with this statement! That wasn't my point. It wasn't the fact that he said people shouldn't be offended, it was the reason he gave WHY they shouldn't be. The reason was irrelevant and really shouldn't have been brought up...



cool. i think tho that if they get their way and everyone appeases them because they are afraid of offending them that is dangerous too. i think the pope has a "I heart muslims" bumper sticker on the popemobile. i wish he'd say they are wrong about god and start the crusades again lol.

----------


## singern

> Designer: "Hey, we shape it as a black cube"
> Architect: "Sure thing, its gonna be catchy"
> Yes this is prolly going to get closed but I dunno about everyone else but im just getting a little tired of Muslims being offended by 99% of everything else. I mean it's JUST a building! Not everything we do in the West is designed with the sole intention of pissing someone else off!


I love this one, where he adds in his own agenda of conspiracy propaganda. This stuff is like candy to these godless fools.

"THEY WON'T GET AWAY WITH THIS, THE JEWS NEVER WON, AND THEY NEVER WILL, THEY ONLY PROVED THAT THEY'RE PATHETIC, I WISH I COULD SPIT IN GEORGE BUSH'S UGLY FACE!!!!!! MUSLIMS WILL BE THE SUCCEDERS IN THE END, GOD SAID SO IN THE HOLLY QURAN, WE WILL HAVE OUR REVENGE, 5ARA 3ALAIKOM YAL CHLAB, YAL 7AMEEEEEEER, YAL 3NOOOOZ, ALLAH LAI WAFIGKOM, ALLAH LAI WAFIGKOM, ALLAH LAI WAFIGKOM, ALLAH LAI WAFIGKOM!!!!!!! TARA WALLA, WALLA, WALLAH IL3ATHEEM YAWAILKOM MIN ALLAH, ANTOM 5ALDEEN FEE ALNAR!!!! I SWEAR,ALL OF U JEWS WILL GO TO HELL, IN JUDGMENT DAY, U WILL WISH U WEREN'T ALIVE, U WILL WISH THAT U WERE JUST DUST, LEAVE US ALONE, OR ELSE, STOP IT NOW, BELIEVE ME, IT WILL GET UGLY IF U DONT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

If anyone watches Carlos Mencia show you will understand when I say to this useless meat puppet. *De De Deee*.......

----------


## Carlos_E

> in the new AR what does that actually mean?


When a post is reported and email is sent and the posts are reviewed. There is a record of who is reported and how often. If it happens a lot an admin will look into it and decided if the person should be suspended or banned.

----------


## Logan13

> I love this one, where he adds in his own agenda of conspiracy propaganda. This stuff is like candy to these godless fools.
> 
> "THEY WON'T GET AWAY WITH THIS, THE JEWS NEVER WON, AND THEY NEVER WILL, THEY ONLY PROVED THAT THEY'RE PATHETIC, I WISH I COULD SPIT IN GEORGE BUSH'S UGLY FACE!!!!!! MUSLIMS WILL BE THE SUCCEDERS IN THE END, GOD SAID SO IN THE HOLLY QURAN, WE WILL HAVE OUR REVENGE, 5ARA 3ALAIKOM YAL CHLAB, YAL 7AMEEEEEEER, YAL 3NOOOOZ, ALLAH LAI WAFIGKOM, ALLAH LAI WAFIGKOM, ALLAH LAI WAFIGKOM, ALLAH LAI WAFIGKOM!!!!!!! TARA WALLA, WALLA, WALLAH IL3ATHEEM YAWAILKOM MIN ALLAH, ANTOM 5ALDEEN FEE ALNAR!!!! I SWEAR,ALL OF U JEWS WILL GO TO HELL, IN JUDGMENT DAY, U WILL WISH U WEREN'T ALIVE, U WILL WISH THAT U WERE JUST DUST, LEAVE US ALONE, OR ELSE, STOP IT NOW, BELIEVE ME, IT WILL GET UGLY IF U DONT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> If anyone watches Carlos Mencia show you will understand when I say to this useless meat puppet. *De De Deee*.......


that is some funny shit. Ever since he did that De De DeDe skit I can't get it out of my head.

----------


## zodiac666

i have said a lot of anti-muslim shit in the past because i didnt know much about the religion. i have been talking to some muslims on another site and most (on this other site) are pretty violent and barbaric, but what i have noticed is that muslims who mainly just follow the quran are usually peaceful and good people. its muslims who believe in islamic law and also choose to believe in some of the hadiths that were created a couple hundred years after the quran that are usually the violent barbaric ones. 

people who are hardcore anti-muslim need to realize this so they wont judge someone as a violent barbarian just because they are a muslim. at the present time in history there are a lot more violent muslims that any other religion on earth, but there are plenty of muslims who are very peaceful and good people.

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Right. It's all the Muslims' fault. There are over-sensitive Jews, over-sensitive Catholics, over-sensitive Blacks, over-sensitive women.

These are over-sensitive Muslims complaining irrationally . . . like members of *ALL* groups do at times

----------


## Phreak101

> Right. It's all the Muslims' fault. There are over-sensitive Jews, over-sensitive Catholics, over-sensitive Blacks, over-sensitive women.
> 
> These are over-sensitive Muslims complaining irrationally . . . like members of *ALL* groups do at times


None of those groups murder nuns and blow up churches when they are insulted...

----------


## Carlos_E

> Right. It's all the Muslims' fault. There are over-sensitive Jews, over-sensitive Catholics, over-sensitive Blacks, over-sensitive women.


You forgot over sensitive straight White men. A lot of them here.  :Smilie:

----------


## SMYL_GR8

> You forgot over sensitive straight White men. A lot of them here.


 :LOL:  You're right Carlito, plenty of them, too.

----------


## Carlos_E

Sorry. Reading this thread, I couldn't resist.  :LOL:

----------


## zOaib

> Another thing they should keep in mind, this is a predominately christian based country founded by white christian beliefed europeans, not muslim beliefed middle easterns. people need to remember that and not get offended because this country isnt built around them


this is a secular country  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Logan13

> None of those groups murder nuns and blow up churches when they are insulted...


EXACTLY! This is the only group that gets away with violence, the media and Libs are only bent on asking "why did the US/Israel make them do that?..." Is anyone as tired as I am at the fact that Muslims are given a pass, on everything? People should be judged by their actions/or inactions...period. I know that someone in here will try to turn this into a "Why do you hate Muslims" discussion to get away from the facts and prove my point. Muslims are given a pass and I'm sick of it. I'm not for bombing Mecca, but I sure as hell know where Biglouie is coming from.

----------


## Logan13

> You forgot over sensitive straight White men. A lot of them here.


Straight, religious white men = the only group that has no cheering section. He has been made the scape goat for every "minority" on the planet.........

----------


## Logan13

> this is a secular country


My 7 year old daughter can not sing "On the first day of Christmas" in her "Winter Program". Instead they have changed it to "On the first day of first grade....." Not secular......PLEASE!!!! If there is ever an uprising in America, it won't be by some obscure minority group. It will be the traditional Americans(white, black, tan, yellow,......) who will be fighting to take this country back from the progressive secularists who are trying to take it away.
This country was founded on the Judeo-Christian principles, and this fact alone scares the shit out of every other person who wants the right to marry one of his livestock in order to make an honest "woman" out of her....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Bahhhhhhhhhhhhh.

 :Rant:  

-Logan13

----------


## zodiac666

> Right. It's all the Muslims' fault. There are over-sensitive Jews, over-sensitive Catholics, over-sensitive Blacks, over-sensitive women.
> 
> These are over-sensitive Muslims complaining irrationally . . . like members of *ALL* groups do at times


yes but the other religions are not as violent about it. muslims who follow islamic law, which is most muslims from my expirence, believe that if you slander a prophet you deserve to die, if you commit adultry you deserve to die, and if you are muslim and change religions you deserve to die. from my expirence most muslims TODAY still believe these things.

if a muslim guy flushes a bible down the toilet, you wont see christians running around firebombing churches and killing people. if you make a cartoon making fun of jesus, christians wont be happy about it, but you wont see them rioting and killing people. the muslim religion in general is much more over-sensitive than any other religion, and like i said there are plenty of good muslims out there but i dont think they make up the majority. 

i apologize to all the good muslims out there, but the world really does neet to stop bowing down to the muslim religion. no one should care if a bunch of muslims get pissed off over every tiny little thing. much of the world is made up of free countries and yes people are allowed to be mean and disrespectful towards your religion, muslims need to learn to live with that just like every other religion has had to.

----------


## zodiac666

> You forgot over sensitive straight White men. A lot of them here.


GOD DAMIT CARLOS, THERE ARE NO FVCKING OVER SENSITIVE STRAIGHT WHITE MEN HERE, sniff....sniff  :Tear:

----------


## SMYL_GR8

> yes but the other religions are not as violent about it. *Really? Bible-thumping George Bush isn't violent? Israel isn't violent. There are all different types of terrorism*the muslim religion in general is much more over-sensitive than any other religion, *in your opinion*and like i said there are plenty of good muslims out there but i dont think they make up the majority. *they make up the vast majority, like 99.9% or so*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zodiac666

> 


i was talking about people being violent in the name of their religion. on other boards even the muslims agree that more people cause violence in the name of their religion than people of any other religion. (im talking about in this day and age, many religions have caused a lot of violence in the past but most have evolved into civilized religions) 

i dont like bush at all, and yes he is a violent idiot, but not in the name of religion. he probably causes violence in the name of money and power, but not in the name of jesus.

as far as israel being violent, they are constantly attacked by violent muslim RELIGIOUS extremists so yes they have to be violent to protect their way of life. israel uses violence to destroy the people who are trying to destroy them, not because of their religion.

the fact that the muslim religion is much more over sensitive than any other religion is my opinion, but it is also the opinion of 90% of the civilized world. actually i think it is more of a fact than an opinion. could you please show some examples of other religions (in this day and age) that have extremely widespread over sensitiveness? please show me some examples of religions that kill or cause violence over something as small as a picture that depicts their religion as violent. (PLEASE RESPOND TO THESE STATEMENTS)

also i could go on and on showing muslims that are violent in the name of their religion, shiets (spelling?) killing sunni's over religious differences, the majority of terrorist organizations kill in the name of allah, also look at the islamic laws above that i posted, death for commiting adultry, death for changing religions, death for slandering a prophet...etc

if you believe that 99.9% of muslims do not believe in islamic law then you are highly mistaken, i dont even need to refute this statement.

again my apologies to all the peaceful good muslims

----------


## cfiler

There will always be someone offended. No matter what. You can't please everyone.

----------


## RA

> Straight, religious white men = the only group that has no cheering section. He has been made the scape goat for every "minority" on the planet.........


 

 :Wink/Grin:  So whats new

----------


## zOaib

zodiac , its the few screwd up ones who are making the most noise , but its ironic or i guess hypocracy , when we had the oklahoma bombing , the school shootings , or the recent amish school shooting , no one says " A CHRISTIAN " did this or did that , there are soo many non practicing muslims all over the world who do stupid things , but yet they r very accurately nailed as being muslims , this false stereotype and mis representation has been created by the media , hence we have these stupid threads on a black box ( which wasnt ) and a stupid so called muslim who made a stupid comment out of his pure stupidity , hence making the rest 1.6 billion look the same .

----------


## zOaib

> i was talking about people being violent in the name of their religion. on other boards even the muslims agree that more people cause violence in the name of their religion than people of any other religion. (im talking about in this day and age, many religions have caused a lot of violence in the past but most have evolved into civilized religions) 
> 
> i dont like bush at all, and yes he is a violent idiot, but not in the name of religion. he probably causes violence in the name of money and power, but not in the name of jesus.
> 
> as far as israel being violent, they are constantly attacked by violent muslim RELIGIOUS extremists so yes they have to be violent to protect their way of life. israel uses violence to destroy the people who are trying to destroy them, not because of their religion.
> 
> the fact that the muslim religion is much more over sensitive than any other religion is my opinion, but it is also the opinion of 90% of the civilized world. actually i think it is more of a fact than an opinion. could you please show some examples of other religions (in this day and age) that have extremely widespread over sensitiveness? please show me some examples of religions that kill or cause violence over something as small as a picture that depicts their religion as violent. (PLEASE RESPOND TO THESE STATEMENTS)
> 
> also i could go on and on showing muslims that are violent in the name of their religion, shiets (spelling?) killing sunni's over religious differences, the majority of terrorist organizations kill in the name of allah, also look at the islamic laws above that i posted, death for commiting adultry, death for changing religions, death for slandering a prophet...etc
> ...



again , u r speculating on information that has no grounds, because the above things u said are you opinion only , if u knew anythign about islamic law and the ones who follow it , they r not the ones called terrorist , i follow islamic law , u see me going blowing something up , also i would like u to pass on any evidence u have that 90% of the so called civilized nations thing islam as a religion is violent , u need to get out a lot more , i have no clue what people u get your info from , and as far as the websites u r talkign about where u chat with muslims , to be honest most of them are just bench jihadists who love talking smack , and thats one fo there pass times , just like the ones who got banned form here .................... u wanna know muslims go meet them in your environment and talk to those people.

----------


## Logan13

> zodiac , its the few screwd up ones who are making the most noise , but its ironic or i guess hypocracy , when we had the oklahoma bombing , the school shootings , or the recent amish school shooting , no one says " A CHRISTIAN " did this or did that , there are soo many non practicing muslims all over the world who do stupid things , but yet they r very accurately nailed as being muslims , this false stereotype and mis representation has been created by the media , hence we have these stupid threads on a black box ( which wasnt ) and a stupid so called muslim who made a stupid comment out of his pure stupidity , hence making the rest 1.6 billion look the same .


If it were those from the Christian faith at fault for the homocide bombings and terrorist schemes, the rest of the Christian world would not stand for it, and the Liberal news would hammer them on the front page of every newspaper everyday for it. Do not try to equate a school shooting with terrorist bombings. The Muslims get a pass, this is a fact.

----------


## zodiac666

zoab, you're right im not educated enough in the muslim religion to talk as much as i do, and the media does focus almost completely on the violent muslims, although it doesnt help that many of these people loudly proclaim to be true muslims and that they are committing the violence in the name of their god. 

also i stated that 90% of the civilized world believes that muslims are more over sensitive than any other religion (not that islam is a violent religion) and yes i have no proof, i just made this number up. however there is no question in my mind that muslims are the most over sensitive major religion, and again the media doesnt help this, but based on my limited knowledge and muslims i have talked to, muslims do seem to be incredibly over protective of their religion. and yes, i am partially talking about the danish cartoons and the popes comments. if you took these two examples and reversed them so it was christians being put down, i am fairly confident that you would not see christians worldwide raising hell. again the media didnt show the muslims in a positive light after these actions but there is no denying that these actions caused muslims (not all muslims, but quite a few) worldwide to get extremely pissed off and in some cases cause violence or threaten to cause violence. i do think part of the problem is that many of these muslims are from non-free countries so they are not used to people being able to publicly put down their religion and when they do see it it really shocks them.

the other site i have been going to is bb.com, and many of the muslims there seem very well educated in the muslim religion. if the information i have been given is correct, i do extremely disagree with islamic law. and i do realize that islamic laws are only carried out in a country that is governed by islamic law which i am not sure if any country at present time is ruled by islamic law. even if the people cant enforce islamic law it still bothers me that they believe in the death penalty for some extremely small crimes. i know muslims dont consider these crimes small but the crimes i am talking about do not physically harm anyone so how could you possibly believe someone should be put to death for them? the main crimes i am talking about are what i posted earlier, if you slander a prophet you should be put to death, if you commit adultery you will be put to death, and if you are a muslim and change religions you have 3 days to repent and if not then you are put to death. 

another thing i noticed from watching muslims argue with each other on other sites is that the quran doesnt state these laws (although the wording in the quran is debatable about whether it means 100 lashes for adultry or 100 lashes for fornication) these laws are stated in hadiths that were created a couple hundred years after the quran.

aside from the fake muslims who commit violence and use their religion to justify it, my biggest problem is with people who believe that those crimes listed above should be punished be death! that really just blows my mind.

if i am completely misquoting the religion please correct me, like i said this is just what i have been told by other muslims. i seriously hope these laws are not true but judging by how seriously the people on this other site defended these laws i have a feeling they are true.

----------


## RA

> zodiac , its the few screwd up ones who are making the most noise , but its ironic or i guess hypocracy , when we had the oklahoma bombing , the school shootings , or the recent amish school shooting , no one says " A CHRISTIAN " did this or did that , there are soo many non practicing muslims all over the world who do stupid things , but yet they r very accurately nailed as being muslims , this false stereotype and mis representation has been created by the media , hence we have these stupid threads on a black box ( which wasnt ) and a stupid so called muslim who made a stupid comment out of his pure stupidity , hence making the rest 1.6 billion look the same .


 
Tell me honestly there was not celebration across the U.S. in all the mosques after 9/11 because I know of one for sure

----------


## Carlos_E

> Tell me honestly there was not celebration across the U.S. in all the mosques after 9/11 because I know of one for sure


I know of none. I have coworkers who are Muslim who were harassed and mistreated because of 9/11. They were called names and spat on. And cab drivers were pulled out of their cars and beaten. Misdirected anger.

----------


## zOaib

> If it were those from the Christian faith at fault for the homocide bombings and terrorist schemes, the rest of the Christian world would not stand for it, and the Liberal news would hammer them on the front page of every newspaper everyday for it. Do not try to equate a school shooting with terrorist bombings. The Muslims get a pass, this is a fact.


the muslims get a pass , since when ?

bin laden kills 2500 americans on 9/11 , and instead of killing bin laden thousands of innocent muslims get killed paying the price for his sin .

iraq is another example , lebanon is another example ................. 

u can be skeptic all u want but none of u guys here have the margin to understand , or look in our own shirt .............. i have no remorse for the terrorists but i have remorse for the innocent , u cna call it collateral damage , but they wont understand it like that because we r here and they r the ones gettign bombed ............ 

roid , all the mosques i go to here , actually started condoning in the friday sermons , when 9/11 happened , ofcourse i wont say that there werent some where they were celebrating.

i will call those people christians who killed innocent kids in school or the federal building , because they r born fo christian parents stereotypically white christians , its you who will not admit it because like i said u guys dont have a margin for that , it only applies to muslims , hence we can argue here all we want and still get no where because there is hate and enmity . someone has to take the first step , if the muslims are too screwed up to take initiative then why doesnt the civilized world show them how to take the first step , and make them feel secure in their lands , and trust me bombs dont help , if iw ant someone to hear me i dotn throw a stone at them and expect them to understand.

----------


## JohnboyF

> Tell me honestly there was not celebration across the U.S. in all the mosques after 9/11 because I know of one for sure


ALL??? wow i agree with carlos.. 95% of North american mosques shunned the actions. The footage you saw of children dancing in the street was inthe middel east..

----------


## zOaib

> zoab, you're right im not educated enough in the muslim religion to talk as much as i do, and the media does focus almost completely on the violent muslims, although it doesnt help that many of these people loudly proclaim to be true muslims and that they are committing the violence in the name of their god. 
> 
> also i stated that 90% of the civilized world believes that muslims are more over sensitive than any other religion (not that islam is a violent religion) and yes i have no proof, i just made this number up. however there is no question in my mind that muslims are the most over sensitive major religion, and again the media doesnt help this, but based on my limited knowledge and muslims i have talked to, muslims do seem to be incredibly over protective of their religion. and yes, i am partially talking about the danish cartoons and the popes comments. if you took these two examples and reversed them so it was christians being put down, i am fairly confident that you would not see christians worldwide raising hell. again the media didnt show the muslims in a positive light after these actions but there is no denying that these actions caused muslims (not all muslims, but quite a few) worldwide to get extremely pissed off and in some cases cause violence or threaten to cause violence. i do think part of the problem is that many of these muslims are from non-free countries so they are not used to people being able to publicly put down their religion and when they do see it it really shocks them.
> 
> the other site i have been going to is bb.com, and many of the muslims there seem very well educated in the muslim religion. if the information i have been given is correct, i do extremely disagree with islamic law. and i do realize that islamic laws are only carried out in a country that is governed by islamic law which i am not sure if any country at present time is ruled by islamic law. even if the people cant enforce islamic law it still bothers me that they believe in the death penalty for some extremely small crimes. i know muslims dont consider these crimes small but the crimes i am talking about do not physically harm anyone so how could you possibly believe someone should be put to death for them? the main crimes i am talking about are what i posted earlier, if you slander a prophet you should be put to death, if you commit adultery you will be put to death, and if you are a muslim and change religions you have 3 days to repent and if not then you are put to death. 
> 
> another thing i noticed from watching muslims argue with each other on other sites is that the quran doesnt state these laws (although the wording in the quran is debatable about whether it means 100 lashes for adultry or 100 lashes for fornication) these laws are stated in hadiths that were created a couple hundred years after the quran.
> 
> aside from the fake muslims who commit violence and use their religion to justify it, my biggest problem is with people who believe that those crimes listed above should be punished be death! that really just blows my mind.
> ...


i see clearly what ur saying now , and ill PM u about some of the things u mentioned .

----------


## RA

> I know of none. I have coworkers who are Muslim who were harassed and mistreated because of 9/11. They were called names and spat on. And cab drivers were pulled out of their cars and beaten. Misdirected anger.


 
Yeah, well like I said I know of one near Detroit. I was wondering if it happened there how many others were doing the same.

----------


## RA

> ALL??? wow i agree with carlos.. 95% of North american mosques shunned the actions. The footage you saw of children dancing in the street was inthe middel east..


 
Who said all? I asked a question based on an experience of a friend of mine. I wasnt talking about anyone dancing in the streets. Dont read something into my words that is not there.

----------


## JohnboyF

> Tell me honestly there was not celebration across the U.S. *in all the* mosques after 9/11 because I know of one for sure



here ya go

----------


## RA

> here ya go


 
Right, I wanted him to confirm/deny. Was not directed at you. Do you attend?

----------


## RA

> roid , all the mosques i go to here , actually started condoning in the friday sermons , when 9/11 happened , ofcourse i wont say that there werent some where they were celebrating.


 
Thank you...with the silence after 9/11 and my buddy saying what he experienced thats what I thought. Im not sure how you can live in a country and celebrate after 3,000 of its citizens get murdered.

----------


## Surfstud18

> You are an idiot. This is a multi-cultural nation, not a "white christian" only nation. This nation was stolen from the Native Americans so maybe we should only follow their beliefs.
> 
> BTW, Muslims are easily offended and their beliefs should be respected. That doesn't mean everyone should bow down to them, this being a free country and all.


I concur I have Indian in me, We had are own Holocaust on this land. Although the freedom of their ancient way of life has been lost, the religion, culture, legends, and spirit of the American Indian will always endure

----------


## RA

> I concur I have Indian in me, We had are own Holocaust on this land. Although the freedom of their ancient way of life has been lost, the religion, culture, legends, and spirit of the American Indian will always endure


 
Praise the spirit world and throw the dice! :LOL:

----------


## Surfstud18

*Haha*

----------


## Phreak101

> I concur I have Indian in me, We had are own Holocaust on this land. Although the freedom of their ancient way of life has been lost, the religion, culture, legends, and spirit of the American Indian will always endure


Manifest destiny  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Phreak101

> zodiac , its the few screwd up ones who are making the most noise , but its ironic or i guess hypocracy , when we had the oklahoma bombing , the school shootings , or the recent amish school shooting , no one says " A CHRISTIAN " did this or did that , there are soo many non practicing muslims all over the world who do stupid things , but yet they r very accurately nailed as being muslims , this false stereotype and mis representation has been created by the media , hence we have these stupid threads on a black box ( which wasnt ) and a stupid so called muslim who made a stupid comment out of his pure stupidity , hence making the rest 1.6 billion look the same .


You're ignoring the fact that these people are commiting these acts in the name of Islam.

What choice do we have but to blame Islam? Obviously not every Muslim is bad, but the twisted idealogy that is being spoon fed to frustrated youth about 70 virgins, Allah is on our side, America is the devil, etc., IMO, seems to have enough expoitable elements to it to somehow justify what these people are doing.

Bad news

----------


## RA

> I concur I have Indian in me, We had are own Holocaust on this land. Although the freedom of their ancient way of life has been lost, the religion, culture, legends, and spirit of the American Indian will always endure


 
I know its off topic but what tribe?

----------


## eyecandy_44

i can't believe i opened this thread up

----------


## Phreak101

> i can't believe i opened this thread up


Thanks for sharing that... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BigLittleTim

"If I were ever elected President of the United States, on my first day in office I would cut off financial support for all Islamic countries; on my second day in office I would cut off all financial support for Israel; on my third day in office I would be assasinated."

-Gore Vidal

----------


## Carlos_E

_"A recent report from the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) claiming that some Muslims dubbed Apple's Fifth Avenue Store in New York blasphemous has angered numerous Muslims, who are actively criticizing the media firm for selectively publishing the most extreme statements from the Muslim world. An unnamed, anonymous website allegedly posted an entry stating that Apple's NYC store is a "blatant insult to Islam" because it resembles the Ka'ba -- a sacred building in Mecca open 24 hours with a cube-like shape -- and urged Muslims to spread the word and "stop the project," according to MEMRI. Apple responded to the claims, saying that the entrance to the Apple Store is not meant to resemble the holy structure and that the company has never referred to the store as "Mecca," as some bloggers recently had, according to TechWeb Technology News."

"What really makes me angry is that under the guise of news about Apple (which we all love), a blatant flat-out lie was perpetuated. The reality of the matter was that it was a random post on a random website, without a single supporting name or organization to reflect the muslim communitys outrage. The MEMRI article did not even link to, nor identify, the Arabic news source it was supposed to be citing or translating!

If you look again into MEMRIs background, the organization seems to be a source not known for being unbiased.

Now I wouldnt be one to pass judgement quickly, but given these irregularities, I would tend to think that this is plain propaganda aimed at discrediting the Muslim community."_

Muslim Community Responds: We Love the Apple NYC Cube
http://www.applegazette.com/mac/musl...pple-nyc-cube/

----------


## Carlos_E

Muslim Website Says Muslims Aren't Offended By Apple Store
http://www.altmuslim.com/perm.php?id=1802_0_24_0_M

By Shahed Amanullah, October 11, 2006

_"Recently, the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) stated that an anonymous Islamic website in the Middle East urged Muslims to show their outrage at the Apple Store in New York City, which built a pavilion coincidentally resembling the cube shape of the Ka'aba, the ancient structure in Mecca towards which all Muslims pray (the actual structure is glass, though MEMRI referenced a black plywood cover during construction). Predictibly, the post brought out cries of indignation from people upset that Muslims would be offended (yet again). But missing in the report was the name of the purported website, why it was considered authoritative on the matter, or any actual offended Muslims (our straw poll garnered a collective shrug, along with much respect for Steve Jobs, himself the son of an Arab). It's not the first time the controversial organisation has selectively framed an issue to show Muslims in a less than positive light, nor is it the only instance of pre-emptive outrage attributed to Muslims in recent months. Take the case of a Kate Moss advertisment across the street from a New York mosque. The idea that Muslims might be offended by this went from blog post to mainstream media, somehow becoming "hundreds" of Muslims "infuriated" along the way. Nobody bothered to ask Muslims, though. In fact, no Muslim ever complained. A similar story happened when a UK art gallery pulled some sexually explicit art pieces depicting young girls so as to not "shock the population" of Muslims who live in their east London neighborhood. As with the above, no Muslims actually complained, but it didn't matter - the damage was done, and Muslims were labeled anti-art without even having a say in the matter. The list goes on. A British school bans children's stories about pigs so that Muslims won't get offended - again no Muslim complained ("It is rather sad," commented UK imam Ibrahim Mogra. "Muslims would not find the Three Little Pigs offensive."). A German opera last week cancelled a performance in which the leaders of various religions were beheaded, again citing Muslim sensibilities - even though, again, no Muslims complained, and the opera was performed three years ago without incident. Despite the reaction of the Muslim world to the Danish Muhammad cartoons - which probably drove much of the paranoia behind these decisions - Muslims in the west have a thicker skin than most people think, and the vast majority aren't looking to impose their values on others. But in the case of the (selective) MEMRI account, where at least one Muslim did (allegedly) complain about the NYC Apple Store, it seems that whenever a lone Muslim says something incendiary - even when it is an anonymous person hiding in a cave somewhere - his words are taken to somehow represent all Muslims. When whole groups of Muslims issue condemnations of terrorism, they are treated as "brave but isolated cries", or worse, ignored. In MEMRI's case, the mainstream media has already begun reporting it as fact. When it comes to Muslims, everyone loves a rumor.

Shahed Amanullah is editor-in-chief of alt.muslim."_

----------


## collar

wow useless thread once again, enough the bashing and grow up/

----------


## J.S.N.

i find this thread highly ofensive. mod's please edit title to "Apple builds an *african-american* cube-shaped store - muslims offended"

----------


## zOaib

> "If I were ever elected President of the United States, on my first day in office I would cut off financial support for all Islamic countries; on my second day in office I would cut off all financial support for Israel; on my third day in office I would be assasinated."
> 
> -Gore Vidal


i like that quote.

----------


## Kale

> i like that quote.


I like your angry pussy  :Haha:

----------


## zodiac666

> I like your angry pussy


i like your pics of thai girls  :LOL:

----------


## Kale

> i like your pics of thai girls


They are all the same girl

----------


## helium3

> Straight, religious white men = the only group that has no cheering section. He has been made the scape goat for every "minority" on the planet.........


excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i get sick of hearing about islam and muslims being offended if they dont like it [email protected]@k off somewhere else,they dont like anything the western cultures have becuase freedom is aginst there religion,its all about controling dictating and oppression.and you can draw this conclusion by reading some of the quran.

----------


## helium3

we are far too politically correct these days and its going to be our undoing.we are the ones making the concessions while all these cults and religions make none.

----------


## zodiac666

> *we are far too politically correct these days* and its going to be our undoing.we are the ones making the concessions while all these cults and religions make none.


amen to that man, ive been reading some articles and it seems that europe is just as bad as the US when it comes to being way too politically correct. fvckin sicking

if people get super offended over practically nothing then i say we should be trying to offend these people, maybe it will toughen them up a bit

----------


## gixxerboy1

I'm offended by Apple. Why is the building black? What does Apple have against whit people? Damn racist they made the building black not white. They must hate white people.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Anything can be twisted anyway. Its sad people have nothing better to do the look for something that isnt there.

----------


## blackhalo

> I'm offended by Apple. Why is the building black? What does Apple have against whit people? Damn racist they made the building black not white. They must hate white people.  
> 
> Anything can be twisted anyway. Its sad people have nothing better to do the look for something that isnt there.


+10000

----------


## Carlos_E

> I'm offended by Apple. Why is the building black?


Did you read the entire thread? The entrance is glass.  :Hmmmm: 



You didn't read shit. The entire story is bull.

Muslim Website Says Muslims Aren't Offended By Apple Store
http://www.altmuslim.com/perm.php?id=1802_0_24_0_M

By Shahed Amanullah, October 11, 2006

_"Recently, the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI) stated that an anonymous Islamic website in the Middle East urged Muslims to show their outrage at the Apple Store in New York City, which built a pavilion coincidentally resembling the cube shape of the Ka'aba, the ancient structure in Mecca towards which all Muslims pray (the actual structure is glass, though MEMRI referenced a black plywood cover during construction). Predictibly, the post brought out cries of indignation from people upset that Muslims would be offended (yet again). But missing in the report was the name of the purported website, why it was considered authoritative on the matter, or any actual offended Muslims (our straw poll garnered a collective shrug, along with much respect for Steve Jobs, himself the son of an Arab). It's not the first time the controversial organisation has selectively framed an issue to show Muslims in a less than positive light, nor is it the only instance of pre-emptive outrage attributed to Muslims in recent months. Take the case of a Kate Moss advertisment across the street from a New York mosque. The idea that Muslims might be offended by this went from blog post to mainstream media, somehow becoming "hundreds" of Muslims "infuriated" along the way. Nobody bothered to ask Muslims, though. In fact, no Muslim ever complained. A similar story happened when a UK art gallery pulled some sexually explicit art pieces depicting young girls so as to not "shock the population" of Muslims who live in their east London neighborhood. As with the above, no Muslims actually complained, but it didn't matter - the damage was done, and Muslims were labeled anti-art without even having a say in the matter. The list goes on. A British school bans children's stories about pigs so that Muslims won't get offended - again no Muslim complained ("It is rather sad," commented UK imam Ibrahim Mogra. "Muslims would not find the Three Little Pigs offensive."). A German opera last week cancelled a performance in which the leaders of various religions were beheaded, again citing Muslim sensibilities - even though, again, no Muslims complained, and the opera was performed three years ago without incident. Despite the reaction of the Muslim world to the Danish Muhammad cartoons - which probably drove much of the paranoia behind these decisions - Muslims in the west have a thicker skin than most people think, and the vast majority aren't looking to impose their values on others. But in the case of the (selective) MEMRI account, where at least one Muslim did (allegedly) complain about the NYC Apple Store, it seems that whenever a lone Muslim says something incendiary - even when it is an anonymous person hiding in a cave somewhere - his words are taken to somehow represent all Muslims. When whole groups of Muslims issue condemnations of terrorism, they are treated as "brave but isolated cries", or worse, ignored. In MEMRI's case, the mainstream media has already begun reporting it as fact. When it comes to Muslims, everyone loves a rumor.

Shahed Amanullah is editor-in-chief of alt.muslim."_

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Did you read the entire thread? The entrance is glass. 
> [/I]


Yes i did. I was just stating how anything can be twisted. Or anyone un informed can twist something.

----------


## lazaro17

Nice clear Glass building, I guess all the hoopla was for nothing ... 


 :1laugh:

----------


## Logan13

> Yes i did. I was just stating how anything can be twisted. Or anyone un informed can twist something.


Nice. It's ironic that those who you were directing this at did not get it....

----------


## Tock

Originally Posted by gixxerboy1
What arent muslims offended by?




> 1) the killing of non-muslims.
> 2) the radical sect of their own religion
> 
> I'm so tired of hearing about Muslims...........


Well, I'm so tired of hearing about Christians . . . every time you turn around they're complaining about school books or abortions or someone transgressing some Christian rule. 
-Tock

----------


## Logan13

> Originally Posted by gixxerboy1
> What arent muslims offended by?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm so tired of hearing about Christians . . . every time you turn around they're complaining about school books or abortions or someone transgressing some Christian rule. 
> -Tock


sure they are, that really is the headline everyday now isn't it. Silly-boy

----------


## singern

> Originally Posted by gixxerboy1
> What arent muslims offended by?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm so tired of hearing about Christians . . . every time you turn around they're complaining about school books or abortions or someone transgressing some Christian rule. 
> -Tock


 I guess you can take comfort in the knowledge that Christians who appose the Gay life style are not going to strap bombs on Nuns and alter boys and push them into a gay pride parade. and Im pretty sure the Pope hasnt put out a contract hit out on you.

So strut your stuff with dignity and hold your head up high......

----------


## Tock

> I guess you can take comfort in the knowledge that Christians who appose the Gay life style are not going to strap bombs on Nuns and alter boys and push them into a gay pride parade. and Im pretty sure the Pope hasnt put out a contract hit out on you.


Ya, well, the more they complain (and Lord knows they do), the more I like it . . .
-Tock

----------


## singern

> Ya, well, the more they complain (and Lord knows they do), the more I like it . . .
> -Tock


But thats OK, its OK for them to voice up, as it is for you to complain about anything that you feel the need to. Its when you add violent physical action to your words that the fun stops and the issue at hand takes a back seat.

----------


## juicejunkie2

> I'm offended the fact that they killed 2,500+ innocent americans


And the approximated 600,000 (not a typo) Iraqis that have died/killed since 2003 weren't humans nor were they innocent huh?

I too agree that the protest blah blah blah is ridiculous but to insult a whole religion is down right an ignorant thing to do.

Carlos you can stay man .. I'll ALLOW you to  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## juicejunkie2

> I guess you can take comfort in the knowledge that Christians who appose the Gay life style are not going to strap bombs on Nuns and alter boys and push them into a gay pride parade. and Im pretty sure the Pope hasnt put out a contract hit out on you.
> 
> So strut your stuff with dignity and hold your head up high......



But I thought most priests ARE gay .. or am I wrong?




Stings a bit huh!!

----------


## singern

> But I thought most priests ARE gay .. or am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stings a bit huh!!


 I am neither a priest, Gay, or a Christian, so although I see where you are trying to go with this, the comparison is obviously ridiculous.

----------


## zodiac666

> But I thought most priests ARE gay .. or am I wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stings a bit huh!!


mohammad married a 6year old girl when he was 54, and started having sex with her when she was 9 and he was 57. this is actually accepted and condoned by all muslims. im not christian and i definitely dont agree with priests not being allowed to have sex, but at least christians dont condone it when their priests molest small children.

----------


## juicejunkie2

> mohammad married a 6year old girl when he was 54, and started having sex with her when she was 9 and he was 57. this is actually accepted and condoned by all muslims. im not christian and i definitely dont agree with priests not being allowed to have sex, but at least christians dont condone it when their priests molest small children.


I do agree with you on the fact that christians don't condone it (don't know about the whole mohammad and sex with 9 year olds etc I must admit).. proving my point that muslims also don't condone what the terrorists do... unless you know a billion of them and they told you this. I'm not muslim either but I do know that one can't accuse the whole religion for something a few do. Christianity has killed millions in the name of god for ages so we must learn our history before pointing fingers at anyone else. I didn't mean to seem "rediculous" but ignorence gets to me sometimes. Sorry if anyone took it personally. I KNOW not to talk politics or religion (my daddy taught me that at an early age) but couldn't help myself.

----------


## Snrf

MEMRI is run by an ex-Israeli Defense force colonel and is pretty much accepted to be run purely to cast Muslims in a bad light. EVERYTHING they translate makes muslims look bad in some way. Ignore it all.

Though I for one am sick of muslims getting all bitchy and moany in the UK. If you don't like it, fck off home. I saw one on tv the other day saying "Why should we integrate into the British way of life when ours is so much more superior" HUH? well if you're way of life is so superior how come your country is a sh1thole with no economy and what are you doing here???

----------


## Tock

Originally Posted by Tock
Ya, well, the more they complain (and Lord knows they do), the more I like it . . .
-Tock




> But thats OK, its OK for them to voice up, as it is for you to complain about anything that you feel the need to. Its when you add violent physical action to your words that the fun stops and the issue at hand takes a back seat.


Ya, like there are lots of gays going around beating up straight people.
-Tock

----------


## singern

> Ya, like there are lots of gays going around beating up straight people.
> -Tock


Well that wasnt my point, but your argument is certainly understandable.

----------


## 3Vandoo

nuke them

----------


## Compound

> I'm offended the fact that they killed 2,500+ innocent americans



They are offended at the fact americans helped inject a synthetic state into there backyard that for 50 years now has caused them nothig but death and dectruction.

They are also offended at the fact that after WW1 the west went on to colonize the middle east implanting fake leaders and dictators to control the masses and oil.


There are 2 side's to the coin. Education is the most powerfil tool that can be used to solve the problem,, Ignorrence just makes people look dumb and adds to the destruction,

----------


## singern

> They are offended at the fact americans helped inject a synthetic state into there backyard that for 50 years now has caused them nothig but death and dectruction.
> 
> They are also offended at the fact that after WW1 the west went on to colonize the middle east implanting fake leaders and dictators to control the masses and oil.
> 
> 
> There are 2 side's to the coin. Education is the most powerfil tool that can be used to solve the problem,, Ignorrence just makes people look dumb and adds to the destruction,



Agreed ignorance is truly a menace. Your post not only implies that Arab\Islamic terrorism, and disillusionment was in some way connected and\or created along with the state of Israel, but also that Israelis are not an indigenous people.
A quick look at Arab\Islamic violence, and international strife in recent and past history shows this to be pure fiction, meant to push a religious and pseudo political agenda.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Carlos_E

I think he's referring to middle east hatred of Americans.

----------


## Kale

Can we talk about Thai girls now ?

----------


## Compound

> Agreed ignorance is truly a menace. Your post not only implies that Arab\Islamic terrorism, and disillusionment was in some way connected and\or created along with the state of Israel, but also that Israelis are not an indigenous people.
> A quick look at Arab\Islamic violence, and international strife in recent and past history shows this to be pure fiction, meant to push a religious and pseudo political agenda.



No your correct. Arab/islamic terroism only goes back as far as 1940. The decade when europ's problem was injected and implanted in the backyard of arabs. Its only the truth dude, Look what happend to Europe.


It was Israeli gangs that started suicide bombings agianst british soldiers in palestine so they can leave,

Google who first started suicide bombings, It was the jews,

----------


## Compound

> Agreed ignorance is truly a menace. Your post not only implies that Arab\Islamic terrorism, and disillusionment was in some way connected and\or created along with the state of Israel, but also that Israelis are not an indigenous people.
> A quick look at Arab\Islamic violence, and international strife in recent and past history shows this to be pure fiction, meant to push a religious and pseudo political agenda.



No your correct. Arab/islamic terroism only goes back as far as 1940. The decade when europ's problem was injected and implanted in the backyard of arabs. Its only the truth dude, Look how europe try to deal with there problem,


It was Israeli gangs that started suicide bombings agianst british soldiers in palestine so they can leave,

The problem is deep. Your being deceptive.

Although the Jewish tradition considers suicide reprehensible, it admits excep-tions. According to the Talmud-Kaplan and Schwartz, A Psychology of Hope-"suicide can be permissible and even preferred" when the alternative is forced apostasy or torture that is beyond endurance. Imaginably, the Palestinians who choose to 'sacrifice' their lives might argue that the pain and indignity of life under Israeli occupation exceeded their capacity for endurance.

Use your imagination again. Consider a different history of Germany and Europe-one without the Second World War, without the Final Solution, with-out Auschwitz-all because a lone Jewish 'suicide' bomber in 1938 had pene-trated the inner chambers of Nazi leadership and blown them to smithereens while also killing herself. Would this 'suicide' bomber-and her likes-also be regarded as a threat to all civilization and a ? What would you say about that.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> No your correct. Arab/islamic terroism only goes back as far as 1940. *The decade when europ's problem was injected and implanted in the backyard of arabs*. Its only the truth dude, Look how europe try to deal with there problem,
> 
> 
> It was Israeli gangs that started suicide bombings agianst british soldiers in palestine so they can leave,
> 
> The problem is deep. Your being deceptive.
> 
> Although the Jewish tradition considers suicide reprehensible, it admits excep-tions. According to the Talmud-Kaplan and Schwartz, A Psychology of Hope-"suicide can be permissible and even preferred" when the alternative is forced apostasy or torture that is beyond endurance. Imaginably, the Palestinians who choose to 'sacrifice' their lives might argue that the pain and indignity of life under Israeli occupation exceeded their capacity for endurance.
> 
> Use your imagination again. Consider a different history of Germany and Europe-one without the Second World War, without the Final Solution, with-out Auschwitz-all because a lone Jewish 'suicide' bomber in 1938 had pene-trated the inner chambers of Nazi leadership and blown them to smithereens while also killing herself. Would this 'suicide' bomber-and her likes-also be regarded as a threat to all civilization and a ? What would you say about that.


I'm assuming you mean the Jews were what you were injected with. 

I dont know much about Europes history in the early 1900's. But i never heard Jews were a big problem in Europe. 

Even if the Jews were the first suicide bombers that's not an excuse for arabs doing it now. Jews evolved and stopped it. Arabs are the ones continuing the suicide bombings.

Even if Jews shouldn't be in Israel is a legitimate argument, its time for the Arabs states to except it. Israel isn't going anywhere. They can sit and bitch about it forever and fight. Or just let it go and move on. They will never be peace until they except what they cant change.

----------


## Compound

> I'm assuming you mean the Jews were what you were injected with. 
> 
> I dont know much about Europes history in the early 1900's. But i never heard Jews were a big problem in Europe. 
> 
> Even if the Jews were the first suicide bombers that's not an excuse for arabs doing it now. Jews evolved and stopped it. Arabs are the ones continuing the suicide bombings.
> 
> Even if Jews shouldn't be in Israel is a legitimate argument, its time for the Arabs states to except it. Israel isn't going anywhere. They can sit and bitch about it forever and fight. Or just let it go and move on. They will never be peace until they except what they cant change.


You never herd that jews were a problem is europe, From the Uk to france to Germany hell even to australia everybody hated them and treated them like scum, they were left in ghettos. do some reading,, What do you think caused ww2.

And it was not what I was injected with. Im am Aglo and proud of it, Im just talking what happend in history,

Yes they should accpet it, But how do make peace with a state that still til this day has not DECLARED ITS BORDERS, Maybe if the USA lets the rest of in the UN do its job and sanction Israel and make israel pay for its breaches of un-sanctions of the past there would be peace.

Israel has broken more UN rules then any other nation in history. This is a undisputable fact.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> You never herd that jews were a problem is europe, From the Uk to france to Germany hell even to australia everybody hated them and treated them like scum, *they were left in ghettos*. do some reading,, What do you think caused ww2.


I never really thought about it. Were they put into gettos between WWI and WWII. I thought they were put into ghettos during ww2. I like European history but I've always read about after WWII to current

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> You never herd that jews were a problem is europe, From the Uk to france to Germany hell even to australia everybody hated them and treated them like scum, they were left in ghettos. do some reading,, What do you think caused ww2.


Jews where very succesfull in europe, defenetly including germany, before ww2. Especialy in science. America gained its dominance in science almost completely because of the exodus of jewish scientists from europe to america during hitlers time.

So the hate that existed was pure envy.

I dont know what history books you are reading.

Jews did not cause ww2. ww2 was caused by the way germany was treated after ww1.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I never really thought about it. Were they put into gettos between WWI and WWII. I thought they were put into ghettos during ww2. I like European history but I've always read about after WWII to current



It was only during Hitlers reign that jews where treated badly officialy. He stole there money, placed them in ghettos, used them as slave labor ect. Much of it happened before ww2 started.

----------


## Phreak101

> You never herd that jews were a problem is europe, From the Uk to france to Germany hell even to australia everybody hated them and treated them like scum, they were left in ghettos. do some reading,, What do you think caused ww2.
> 
> And it was not what I was injected with. Im am Aglo and proud of it, Im just talking what happend in history,
> 
> Yes they should accpet it, But how do make peace with a state that still til this day has not DECLARED ITS BORDERS, Maybe if the USA lets the rest of in the UN do its job and sanction Israel and make israel pay for its breaches of un-sanctions of the past there would be peace.
> 
> Israel has broken more UN rules then any other nation in history. This is a undisputable fact.


WW2 was caused by a meglomaniacal leader that rearmed Germany after WW1 and used extreme propoganda to bring the people's morale back up after a defeat in WW1. 

Hitler's "final solution" was pure madness inspired by anti-semitic teachings, hell he even had writing of Henry Ford about hating the Jews. I would advise you learn your history before you come on here and start bashing a group of people that have faced nothing but strife since the early 1900's. (They'll say the past 5000 years but, we won't be THAT nice)

----------


## Compound

> Jews where very succesfull in europe, defenetly including germany, before ww2. Especialy in science. America gained its dominance in science almost completely because of the exodus of jewish scientists from europe to america during hitlers time.
> 
> So the hate that existed was pure envy..


WTH, Are you being serious, Try before hitlers time.[QUOTE=johan]

No one liked them cause a few of them controled the money of the state. The majority were poor.

I have read plenty of books, Most notably the book called 

"The international Jew" written by Henry Ford, The inventer of the car Ford.
Ford, Henry, 1863-1947

http://onlinebooks.library.upenn.edu...?key=olbp17229




> I dont know what history books you are reading.
> 
> Jews did not cause ww2. ww2 was caused by the way germany was treated after ww1.


There were more then one reason, One of the reasons was that the germans got fed up with the way the Jews controled there country, Kind of the exact same way Jews control influence and control the USA,

----------


## Compound

There is more to WWII then meets the eye, Dig deep, The stories that have been propagated over time are inaccurate and deceptive.

----------


## Compound

> It was only during Hitlers reign that jews where treated badly officialy. He stole there money, placed them in ghettos, used them as slave labor ect. Much of it happened before ww2 started.



Dont dig your own grave, Look how they were treated before hitlers time in the UK, France, Etc,,,

Do some research.

The Spanish and Portuguese or Bevis Marks Synagogue was modelled on the Portuguese synagogue of Amsterdam
In Europe, intolerance was on the increase. Spanish Jews (Sephardim) were expelled in 1492. Conversos were also persecuted and limits were placed on their economic and social freedoms. Many migrated, some to England, where they formed unofficial communities in Bristol and London.
By the 1650s practicing Jews were allowed to settle in Britain *again*( they were previously kicked out by the king). The community was concentrated in London, close to the protection of the monarchy and near to the docks for trading purposes. In 1660 there were 35-40 Jewish families in London, mostly of Spanish origin.
In 1700, they formed a synagogue in Creechurch Lane. In 1701 the grand Spanish and Portuguese Bevis Marks Synagogue was built.
Western European society became more accepting of Jews in the 18th century, primarily for economic reasons. Monarchies benefited from trading links formed by Jewish merchants. Most Jews in Georgian England, however, were poor, often involved in peddling goods from town to town.
Whilst some Jews became respectable members of society, poor Jews were seen as dangerous. This hostile image represents Jews in stereotypical form as unruly and alien

Its swayed off topic. The point is,

A person just cant watch CNN then thinked he has figerd out the Middle East.

And that Arabs and Islamos are this and that, Its true to say the western world has had strong influence over the events there that have caused these people to loose the plot,

So its up to us westerners to sit down and be fair with both Israel and the Arabs, Not take Israels side exclusivly about every little thing and arm them up to kil arabs then wonder why they want to blow us up.

We need to be fair, Put presuure on both parties, Cut funding, and punish thoses responsable. This is the only way peace will ever be achived on this planet, EDUCATION not Ignorrence will sove our problems.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Dont dig your own grave, Look how they were treated before hitlers time in the UK, France, Etc,,,
> 
> Do some research.
> 
> The Spanish and Portuguese or Bevis Marks Synagogue was modelled on the Portuguese synagogue of Amsterdam
> In Europe, intolerance was on the increase. Spanish Jews (Sephardim) were expelled in 1492. Conversos were also persecuted and limits were placed on their economic and social freedoms. Many migrated, some to England, where they formed unofficial communities in Bristol and London.
> By the 1650s practicing Jews were allowed to settle in Britain again. The community was concentrated in London, close to the protection of the monarchy and near to the docks for trading purposes. In 1660 there were 35-40 Jewish families in London, mostly of Spanish origin.
> In 1700, they formed a synagogue in Creechurch Lane. In 1701 the grand Spanish and Portuguese Bevis Marks Synagogue was built.
> Western European society became more accepting of Jews in the 18th century, primarily for economic reasons. Monarchies benefited from trading links formed by Jewish merchants. Most Jews in Georgian England, however, were poor, often involved in peddling goods from town to town.
> Whilst some Jews became respectable members of society, poor Jews were seen as dangerous. This hostile image represents Jews in stereotypical form as unruly and alien


I guess you failed to se the word "officialy"...Meaning they where not officialy discriminated by the goverment. Regular assholes beeing rude was probably comon. Just as we have racists assholes around nowdays.

But they prospered intellectualy and financialy anyway.

Jews where incredibly benifical to europe pre ww2.

Lisa Meitner
Albert Einstein
Max Born
Niels Bohr
Leo Szilard
Stanislaw Ulam
Eugene Wigner
Edward Teller 
Hans Bethe
Emilio Segré

Thats just a few that escaped europe due to hitles madness. There is no words to express how much those people developed science. Most of the modern technology around us today we have jews to thank for. The groundwork they put down before ww2 was crucial.

----------


## Phreak101

> Dont dig your own grave, Look how they were treated before hitlers time in the UK, France, Etc,,,
> 
> Do some research.
> 
> The Spanish and Portuguese or Bevis Marks Synagogue was modelled on the Portuguese synagogue of Amsterdam
> In Europe, intolerance was on the increase. Spanish Jews (Sephardim) were expelled in 1492. Conversos were also persecuted and limits were placed on their economic and social freedoms. Many migrated, some to England, where they formed unofficial communities in Bristol and London.
> By the 1650s practicing Jews were allowed to settle in Britain *again*( they were previously kicked out by the king). The community was concentrated in London, close to the protection of the monarchy and near to the docks for trading purposes. In 1660 there were 35-40 Jewish families in London, mostly of Spanish origin.
> In 1700, they formed a synagogue in Creechurch Lane. In 1701 the grand Spanish and Portuguese Bevis Marks Synagogue was built.
> Western European society became more accepting of Jews in the 18th century, primarily for economic reasons. Monarchies benefited from trading links formed by Jewish merchants. Most Jews in Georgian England, however, were poor, often involved in peddling goods from town to town.
> Whilst some Jews became respectable members of society, poor Jews were seen as dangerous. This hostile image represents Jews in stereotypical form as unruly and alien


The same thing could be said about Mexicans here in the U.S. today, it does not mean that they are an overall bad people, they just have a stereotype. I don't believe eveything I read until I read multiple sources of it, you're "history" sounds like it's being selectively chosen in favor of your opinion.

At least you are providing sources and being civil, flame away at the Jews all you want I suppose...

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> There is more to WWII then meets the eye, Dig deep, The stories that have been propagated over time are inaccurate and deceptive.


Yes offcourse it was all a big jewish conspiracy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> "The international Jew" written by Henry Ford, The inventer of the car Ford.
> Ford, Henry, 1863-1947



Well reading a book about jews written by Henry Ford is kind of like reading a book about men written by Valerie Solanas...

----------


## Compound

> The same thing could be said about Mexicans here in the U.S. today, it does not mean that they are an overall bad people, they just have a stereotype. I don't believe eveything I read until I read multiple sources of it, you're "history" sounds like it's being selectively chosen in favor of your opinion.
> 
> At least you are providing sources and being civil, flame away at the Jews all you want I suppose...



In a differnt debate i will flame Arbas jkust as much ias i will flame Jews,

When ever somone talks about jews they are automatically being racist and selective. 

I have steped outside the square. One day your great mind will relize that there is more to history then what was taught at school.


To further prove my point, I have had about 4 reply posts from 4 different people all being pro-jew and anti-arab, 

Im white, Im christian, i have no bias, Im just telling it how it is, and once we white christians relize that we have to be fair in this world the better this world will be. The problem is our leaders are intimerdated and forced to take one side by a forign lobby that threatens them with cutting money and shame,

Google.com will have all the refrences you need,

Take care and learn to be fair.

----------


## Compound

> Well reading a book about jews written by Henry Ford is kind of like reading a book about men written by Valerie Solanas...



Henry ford was an inventor, A great mind, He was white, and he was christian, and a business man, The book is a great insight into the christian mind of the late 1800s and early 1900s,

do not cast it away as it is void, its not, Look into the grey part of history that for some reason is not being taught and is systematicaly been hidden,

----------


## Phreak101

> In a differnt debate i will flame Arbas jkust as much ias i will flame Jews,
> 
> When ever somone talks about jews they are automatically being racist and selective. 
> 
> I have steped outside the square. One day your great mind will relize that there is more to history then what was taught at school.
> 
> 
> To further prove my point, I have had about 4 reply posts from 4 different people all being pro-jew and anti-arab, 
> 
> ...


I have no problem with negative opinions about what's going on in the world, but you should be flaming the government of Israel, nott he Jews themselves. A lot of the anti-American sentiment on here is tolerated due to the fact is directed at our government, not us. Same goes for Arabs. I despise Iran's leader, Osama bin Laden, etc. The people being misled and/or deceived I feel sorrow for. 

So preach on about your opinion, regardless, but I would advise keeping your criticisms to states and government bodies rather than religions/ethnic groups.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> When ever somone talks about jews they are automatically being racist and selective.


Not realy. I just think its bullshit to talk about any group of people with only a comon basis of religion, race or belife. Its just like claiming all americans are ignorant, all swedes are big, blond and stupid, russians are alcoholics, irish fights alot, blacks have huge dongs and so on.

----------


## Compound

> I have no problem with negative opinions about what's going on in the world, but you should be flaming the government of Israel, nott he Jews themselves. A lot of the anti-American sentiment on here is tolerated due to the fact is directed at our government, not us. Same goes for Arabs. I despise Iran's leader, Osama bin Laden, etc. The people being misled and/or deceived I feel sorrow for. 
> 
> So preach on about your opinion, regardless, but I would advise keeping your criticisms to states and government bodies rather than religions/ethnic groups.



aha i extracted the exact reaction i was after , You have proven my point, How many anti-islamic anti-arab posts are there inthis thread, Have you said that in regards to them, NO, It only comes out when somone is trying to explain the other side of the story,


This ignorrence is the exact thing im talking about, People need education to better understand wars and justice.

Learn to be fair,

----------


## Phreak101

> Henry ford was an inventor, A great mind, He was white, and he was christian, and a business man, The book is a great insight into the christian mind of the late 1800s and early 1900s,
> 
> do not cast it away as it is void, its not, Look into the grey part of history that for some reason is not being taught and is systematicaly been hidden,


It's being hidden because it's full of bias and hatred. Henry Ford was never objective about the Jews, he was an outspoken anti-semite. While some of the history and stats he used to support his veiws I'm sure was accurate, I would imagine he would leave out a lot of the things that Jews have done FOR the world. 

History is usually different from history books I agree, but the mistakes of a few should not label the histories of many...

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Henry ford was an inventor, A great mind, He was white, and he was christian, and a business man, The book is a great insight into the christian mind of the late 1800s and early 1900s,
> 
> do not cast it away as it is void, its not, Look into the grey part of history that for some reason is not being taught and is systematicaly been hidden,


Yupp I am not doubting the fact that Ford was a great man. But he was a outspoken anti semite.

Someone in ku klux klan might be a mensa member, run a succesfull buisness and have a phd in history. I still wont listen to what he has to say about black people.

History changes everytime a new historian writes it. But the clear and most obvious reason for the war was that germany was ****ed over after the great war and had weak leadership. 
Hitler lived on the Dolchstoss myth and managed to cease power and then went onwards with his madness. 

All the thile the rest of europe was shit afraid of the soviets and thought "hey hey this Hitler guy might be a good balance to Stalin" so they didnt do much until it was far to late.

There is no need to invoce any more explanations realy because that is the main cause.

----------


## Compound

> It's being hidden because it's full of bias and hatred. Henry Ford was never objective about the Jews, he was an outspoken anti-semite. While some of the history and stats he used to support his veiws I'm sure was accurate, I would imagine he would leave out a lot of the things that Jews have done FOR the world. 
> 
> History is usually different from history books I agree, but the mistakes of a few should not label the histories of many...



My point is them few your talking about are still active and more powerful then ever., They are still planing wars, Still opressing the masses,

Henry ford was not bias, As a white christian business man of his time he had some legit concerns about his country and the world he lived in,

He simply stated them.

Its not the Isralis fault. Its our fault, Cause without us they could do nothing, But we choose to turn a blind eye, We choose to blindly arm and fund them. The we get real pissed when they blow up our cities, and want to blow them up, We have to break out of this bucket mentality, No one can win,

----------


## gixxerboy1

> It was only during Hitlers reign that jews where treated badly officialy. He stole there money, placed them in ghettos, used them as slave labor ect. Much of it happened before ww2 started.


That's what i thought.

Compound. I was thinking you were talking about stuff a little more recent. You are going back to the 16-1700's. If you go back hundreds of years in history you can find a time when everyone was hated. Hell in that time frame the US was fighting itself in a civil war. And we hated each other

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> That's what i thought.
> 
> Compound. I was thinking you were talking about stuff a little more recent. You are going back to the 16-1700's. If you go back hundreds of years in history you can find a time when everyone was hated. Hell in that time frame the US was fighting itself in a civil war. And we hated each other


racism and anti semitism has existed in europe for a LONG time. 

But that doesnt mean its right or that jews deserved it somehow(like compound seemed to imply if I didnt missunderstand him).

The fact that jews where so succesfull is probably a big cause of it. Envy is the man cause of hatred.

----------


## Compound

> That's what i thought.
> 
> Compound. I was thinking you were talking about stuff a little more recent. You are going back to the 16-1700's. If you go back hundreds of years in history you can find a time when everyone was hated. Hell in that time frame the US was fighting itself in a civil war. And we hated each other




It was then , That gave berth to now. This is what im trying to explain, And thisis what you will discover with blinding speed when you dedcide to look into it,

----------


## gixxerboy1

> It was then , That gave berth to now. This is what im trying to explain, And thisis what you will discover with blinding speed when you dedcide to look into it,


Ok. I will read about it. Like i said i've always read from the 40's until current

----------

